# This weekend only!



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

We received some of our more popular crustaceans this week in good quantity and are going to pass on some better prices for this weekend only... well until Monday close.

Ataya gabonensis aka Vampire Shrimp aka Cameroon Blue Shrimp. We received about 20 of these beautiful filter feeding shrimp that originate from West Africa. We usually sell them for over $15.00 each and sell them out consistently at that price for 3 to 4". The specimens we have this week are just a bit smaller but at $7.88 are a great price.

We also received a good size group of CPOs or Mexican Orange Dwarf Crayfish. Our price this weekend is $6.88!

We have some interesting snails in stock at the moment as well including the bright orange Sulawesi Poso Tylomelanias at $6.88

We still have lots of those excellent locally bred Angels at loonie and twoonie body size including some really nice Platinum Pearlscales and Blue Silvers (yes they are showing nice blue colour) We've got lots and need the space for the big European order of Apistos and Killies arriving at the end of the month. The angels are 4 for $10

Lots of cool stuff in the fish room including wild Blue Rams and Apisto macmasteri ($6.99) and some really nice locally bred Apisto viejita Rio Meta ($7.99)

For those that like big fish we have 4 Distichodus lussoso that we received as substitutes for something we wanted a bit more than them. While these are very beautiful fish they really are meant for the monster aquarium and should be kept by themselves, or with other bruisers. The one we have are 5 to 6 inches and are only $25.00. You'll have to ask to see them as they are in plant tanks etc. and aren't readily visible in our main tanks.

We also have lots of nice plants in stock including really full pots of Anubias hastifolia and Narrow Leaf Java Fern.

There's always lots to see and do in Cabbagetown with great restaurants and pubs and only minutes for the historic Distillery District


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi I just wanted to verify that the CPO's are also on sale till Monday closing or just the weekend? 

"We also received a good size group of CPOs or Mexican Orange Dwarf Crayfish. Our price this weekend is $6.88!"


Thanks!

Laura


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

What an amazing deal... I would be on it so fast.. if i lived closer...

sigh..


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

laurahmm said:


> Hi I just wanted to verify that the CPO's are also on sale till Monday closing or just the weekend?
> 
> "We also received a good size group of CPOs or Mexican Orange Dwarf Crayfish. Our price this weekend is $6.88!"
> 
> ...


Yes, as long as there are some left the sale price ends after Monday


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Any interesting schooling killies slated for the end of month order?


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

Darkside said:


> Any interesting schooling killies slated for the end of month order?


hopefully Procatopus aberrans


----------



## lilgup (Jun 15, 2012)

*Ship?*

Do you ship within Ontario?


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

IWhat is your return policy like? I bought some shrimp off you and thought they had a bacteria infection so I quarinted them and one after the other they all died but one, I wasn't aware you guys had a return until my brother told me, but I threw most of them out, just for next time I'm wondering if there's anything that I can do.


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

Dman said:


> IWhat is your return policy like? I bought some shrimp off you and thought they had a bacteria infection so I quarinted them and one after the other they all died but one, I wasn't aware you guys had a return until my brother told me, but I threw most of them out, just for next time I'm wondering if there's anything that I can do.


What shrimps were these and when? For the most part there is no guarantee on invertebrates be it saltwater or freshwater. I don't think any store guarantees invertebrates and if they do they must be making a pretty good margin on them. We do take some issues on a case by case basis. It really depends upon many many factors but will tell customers if we've had a problem and replace when possible.

Posting here is going to get a pretty slow response, we check here two or three times a week as opposed to 7 or 8 times per day on email. Our email is on our site or directly on the signature here and our phone number is on the website if you want to talk to a real live person. We're pretty easy going.


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

lilgup said:


> Do you ship within Ontario?


sorry, no.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Sorry I should have def sent a email, will do so this week, thanks for the quick reply and great store


----------

